# Not perfect but love the table



## Spur (Nov 6, 2012)

It's a good light duty bench. Dog holes are 1/2" rather than 3/4" Great for a carving table for me, but not really for heavy pounding. I had the same problem with the drawers. Fixed it myself though.

For the price it is hard to go wrong if you need something light duty.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to have the same bench, I used it for several and it served me well, specially for the price


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this bench heavy enough to stay put while hand planing?

I don't have an actual woodworking vice (still use a machinist type). Where are you located? I'd be interested, but shipping may kill it.


----------



## WoodGuyScott (Nov 5, 2013)

I have one of these, but without the problems you've seem to have had with it. The best part about it was definitely the sale price and the 40% off coupon that went along with it.

I use this table (I don't think about it as a bench) for my pen turning station. The drawers are great for the light duty of holding my turning tools and an assortment of blanks that I've cut, and the table is long enough for both my lathe and my bench top drill press, and it's quite stable for both of these tools.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Shelf falls out, drawer doesn't open. 4 stars?


----------



## gardenroom (Sep 24, 2014)

I believe the bench would stay put while hand planing but only if the table itself was on a surface that didn't allow it to slide because its not a very "heavy" table (weight wise, its about 110 pounds). If it was placed on a rubber mat it would probably not budge. I'm located in Maryland. If you have a Harbor Freight near, stop in to see if they have one assembled that you can look at.


----------



## gardenroom (Sep 24, 2014)

I gave this table 4 stars because for the price I paid, it can't be beat…..and I mean it. I shopped high and low for a table that would be sturdy enough to hold heavy objects and also have room for storage items. Long story short, you get what you pay for and I didn't pay a lot in comparison to other tables so I am very happy despite the problems that I had to solve on my own.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Ajax86, I believe you are describing value - that workbench at that price represents value to you. And that's what we should all be seeking, in my opinion.

And not to be contrary, but I don't believe "you get what you pay for," in the strictest sense. Value is present when you get back more than you pay. If "you get what you pay for" is true, then we should all go out and seek to purchase the most expensive items in the marketplace. It seems to me that you feel your workbench at $150 (or whatever it was) represents a greater value (gives you more per dollar spent) than would a higher-quality workbench at $1,500.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

You could easily solve the lower shelf problem by gluing an extra edge on it to make it wider.


----------



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

This bench has limitations for sure, but the value is incredible. Good heft. 4 drawers. Usable vice. Large bottom shelf. It has held up well over the years.


----------



## gardenroom (Sep 24, 2014)

Well said Mark, thank you. Thank you too Mike for your insight.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I looked at this bench at the store and debated getting it myself. There were three reasons why I passed: 
1) Not heavy enough for hand planing 
2) Bench racks when you push on it.
3) Top is very thin for a bench. It looks thicker because of an apron that goes around but it's not that thick.

The drawer isn't built well either but it's something that could be fixed.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have this bench and use it all the time. For the money it can't be beat. I added stretchers in the back and under the lower shelf to add sturdiness, and a front vise. The vise it comes with is pretty crappy, I only use it in an emergency.

Someday I'll replace it with a nice proper bench, but it's nice having a beater I can cut, glue, and generally not worry about.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome that your new table is serving you well. This is not a personal attack or am I trying to mean. We have all made purchases that for whatever reason, sale, current budget restraints or what we feel we need at the time. There are too many things going on with this to get the current star rating. We have all been to Harbor freight and bought stuff, my self-included. I think there are too many high ratings given from the price alone. A review of a lot of these products after a year in service would be interesting.

Again congrats and enjoy…..Time to go to HF LOL


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Ken90712, I really appreciate your comments and the spirit in which they were made. I hope mine will be taken in the same light.

I believe it's reasonable to rate a tool based on its value. And price is half of the equation when calculating value - that is, what you get for what you pay. This is not to say that everyone should necessarily base their ratings on value, but some might choose to, and that's fine with me.


----------



## gardenroom (Sep 24, 2014)

H


----------



## gardenroom (Sep 24, 2014)

-


----------



## nmssis (Sep 14, 2015)

has anyone done hand planing on this bench?


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

Just arrived at my door today and got it put together (mostly). I must say I am impressed for the price, and that it is far nicer than anything that I could build for the same. I have heard horror stories about none of the holes lining up but everything has fit perfectly! The box did arrive bunged up and one piece was broken but I am gluing it back now and it should be fine, then I can slide all of the drawers in to complete the assembly.


----------



## nmssis (Sep 14, 2015)

> Just arrived at my door today and got it put together (mostly). I must say I am impressed for the price, and that it is far nicer than anything that I could build for the same. I have heard horror stories about none of the holes lining up but everything has fit perfectly! The box did arrive bunged up and one piece was broken but I am gluing it back now and it should be fine, then I can slide all of the drawers in to complete the assembly.
> 
> - DannyW


do you plan to do hand planning on this bench?


----------

